# I am soooo TEMPTED ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I must say the sight of this little face made my heart skip a beat :wub: This pup is a Maltese x Shih Tzu x Yorkie ( and a girl ) . Josh has said no , but I might ask Santa instead . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I must say the sight of this little face made my heart skip a beat :wub: This pup is a Maltese x Shih Tzu x Yorkie ( and a girl ) . Josh has said no , but I might ask Santa instead . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie .. and Malt-Shi-York makes six !!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

There is no turning back now!!!!!! :wub: :wub: She is yours!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how can you pass her up? :wub: :wub: She looks like she has so much character!! :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So..... what are you going to name her????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Josh is going to hate all of you , you are zero help  I told my friend about her though . If I did get her ( I've already showed my Mum ) , I'd call her Amelia Jane . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Josh is going to hate all of you , you are zero help  I told my friend about her though . If I did get her ( I've already showed my Mum ) , I'd call her Amelia Jane . Sarah[/B]


Princess Charlotte is definately going to be leaving home because of this Amelia Jane chick ...
I feel a "Dearest Mama" letter coming on ...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482090
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Josh is going to hate all of you , you are zero help  I told my friend about her though . If I did get her ( I've already showed my Mum ) , I'd call her Amelia Jane . Sarah[/B]


omg, you know my little one is Amelia. Amelia Katherine. LOVE the name, obviously. 

She is the CUTEST thing!!!! Where is she coming from?? Is that mix non-shedding/single coat, etc.?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...that little girl is precious!!! :wub: :wub: Are you really getting her????


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...that little girl is precious!!! :wub: :wub: Are you really getting her????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> OMG...that little girl is precious!!! :wub: :wub: Are you really getting her????[/B]


 NOT IF JOSH CAN HELP IT  Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Then Amelia Jane it is!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMGosh, she's Adorable! :wub: Are her little ears gonna stand up? Too cute!! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> OMGosh, she's Adorable! :wub: Are her little ears gonna stand up? Too cute!! :wub:[/B]


 Yes , she has Yorkie ears - she has 2 equally cute sisters but they are both gold and white . Sarah


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

She is so adorable. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sarah, Amelia Jane is adorable :wub: you tell Josh you have to have her so you can even the score, 3 boys and 3 girls and promise that will be the last :biggrin: 
*Until you see another you fall in love with that is  *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh Sarah, Amelia Jane is adorable :wub: you tell Josh you have to have her so you can even the score, 3 boys and 3 girls and promise that will be the last :biggrin:
> *Until you see another you fall in love with that is  *[/B]


My logic exactly, Janet. Even up the score.

:welcometosm: , Amelia Jane. GO SARAH!! Just bat your eyes at Josh, he'll cave sooner or later. :smrofl: 

I have to add, I reread your comment (an excuse to look at the picture again) and your words about your heart skipping a beat clinched it. That's what happened with Bonnie and me. Now it's sealed. You MUST get her. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I 'think' I heard once ..IF the woman of the household 'names" a pup she wants...she is OBLIGATED to take it into her home!.... or else the husband who is not keen on the idea will have bad luck ( the remote will be forever lost.. the car will have a flat.. any team he has a wager on will lose.... stuff like that!) ... so for your husbands welfare.. I think you simple HAVE to take little Amelia!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, what a delight to find her in your stocking on Christmas day :biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sarah - who are you kidding here. Go for it. Just adjust your name to DogloverX6  .....we are at 6 now...right?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to name the other two?????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Sarah - who are you kidding here. Go for it. Just adjust your name to DogloverX6  .....we are at 6 now...right?[/B]


 :biggrin: Yes , but who is counting ? Sarah


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I think I got it figured out. 

Did everyone see this post? Gifts for Pups

Surely Josh couldn't object to you buying one more gift for your babies!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is adorable!! What a sweet heart!! :wub: 

Who's counting, 5, 6 what is the difference? He will never know!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is absolutely darling........just like a little Malt with Yorkie ears, tell Josh that is your little Easter Bunny for Christmas........I LOVE her looks!!!!

My husband always told me, don't get another animal. He just can't stand it but after I get it, he falls in love!!! I have my order in now for another little female maltese. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my breeders little girl has a little female puppy and then it will 12 wks to wait after that. Girls, think PINK for me!!!!!

GOOD LUCK in your decision~~~~~I vote for getting that precious baby....she is unique!!!!!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I would be tempted too :wub: :wub: I can't get another dog until we move out of an apartment  She is adorable! Where is she from?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a Sweet Little Puppy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah if santa brings you that baby, make sure you let santa know I want one to


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Aw...she has bunny ears!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see the sisters pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=30732:ears4.jpg]

[attachment=30733:ears1.jpg]

Oh my, she looks like Tuffy did as a baby.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are her sisters - so YUMMY . Sarah P.S there are also 3 brothers all who have yorkie coloring


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Here are her sisters - so YUMMY . Sarah P.S there are also 3 brothers all who have yorkie coloring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well seeing Princess Charlotte is not interesting in living in your house anymore, and Henry follows her around as her bag handler ... removing them you can take in all three of these .. if and when the PC and Henry decide to move back home - then we panic .. I don't think Josh would mind ... the Osbournes did it - their family kept getting dogs without telling Ozzy and thought he was going insane on top of whatever he already had ... :wacko1:

I loveeeeeeeeeeeee the second sister ... she looks fake !


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like it's pretty close to a done deal to me!! also love the name.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Here are her sisters - so YUMMY . Sarah P.S there are also 3 brothers all who have yorkie coloring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs can't be shipped from Australia, right???? OMG!!! Those girls are soooo precious!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes they can be shipped , you don't have a quarantine cause you already HAVE rabies  Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG you HAVE to get her...just think she could end up with someone awful otherwise....Josh, PLEASE??

He cant say no...afterall its Christmas.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> OMG you HAVE to get her...just think she could end up with someone awful otherwise....Josh, PLEASE??
> 
> He cant say no...afterall its Christmas.[/B]


 LOL - well I am buying her for my sister to mind until I move to Tassie - like Josh will notice on 30 acres  . I did tell long suffering Joshua I wanted SIX ( and I always get what I want !!!! ) . Sarah P.S she looks like a snow bunny


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

the girls are so beautiful i love them all :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482385
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoo hoo, thats great. 3 lads and 3 little miss' how perfect.

Now I am excited, I love it when people get new doggys.

30 acres...thats huge....oh I wish.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, wish I could find one like her! :wub: It would solve my dilema of deciding between a yorkie & a maltese. Love those yorkie ears & her white coat! :wub: She's beautiful!! :wub: Can't wait to watch her grow up on SM!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just so I'm clear...you ARE getting her, right? How could you not! I have a feeling she will be a handful by the gleam in her eye! LOL And what are the odds she would be pure white!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:w00t: Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So........just checking back today. Have you made the decision to bring Amelia Jane into your family?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

She's adorable, do you have a date yet on when she is coming home?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> She's adorable, do you have a date yet on when she is coming home?[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Sarah, just tell Josh that this is a force bigger than him. You can't control it. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I think DogloverX6 is a great name.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - well she is on hold for MOI ( Josh can't stand me doing "sad" eyes and sighing ) . My sister said if Josh is mean , she will dogsit until we move early next year . I wanted the entire litter , but I guess I'll settle for one . A HAPPY Sarah means a HAPPY Josh  Sarah


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> LOL - well she is on hold for MOI ( Josh can't stand me doing "sad" eyes and sighing ) . My sister said if Josh is mean , she will dogsit until we move early next year . I wanted the entire litter , but I guess I'll settle for one . A HAPPY Sarah means a HAPPY Josh  Sarah[/B]



CONGRATULATIONS mate, I have to point out that I can't see handsome Jasper Elliot in your siggy, I think you need to make a new one :biggrin: 

Bek


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

awww.congrats.she is super cute.i love her eyes.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I missed this thread! She is adorable. 

WOW, 30 acres, what a dream.....sigh...sad eyes...aw, doesn't work around here.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And change your screen name from dogloverx3 to dogloverx? How many?? :smtease:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow I just saw this thread Sarah she is beautiful!!!!! Can I have the 1st other sister she is adorable!!!! I'll send you my address! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_CONGRATULATION_S - What a CUTIE!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Congrats. She's absolutely adorable. :wub: Wish the sad eyed face worked for me that well.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Has your sister got her yet? Are you still getting her? I'm so excited. You will have to wait til you get her then get a new sig made with all 6 of them, sitting so nicely...haha


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

What a cutie! She's a keeper alright!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Never mind the screen name or the siggy - I'm still waiting for the Christmas picture of all FIVE little darlings!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I missed this thread too. That puppy is a doll! Can't wait to hear more info.......,


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Never mind the screen name or the siggy - I'm still waiting for the Christmas picture of all FIVE little darlings!!![/B]


That I am dying to see too. Although I think only 3 have recieved theirs. I know Jasper and Arabella have, not sure whether its Charlotte or Henry missing out along with Teddy. Cant wait to see them though. :wub:


----------

